# 2 cars racing crash into a house



## Tuxkitteh94 (Feb 6, 2014)

School just gets out, two cousins decide to go racing down the Main Street.  One behind the other, both going about 85 MPH try to make a 95 degree turn onto a residential street. The car thats behind bumps into the car in front while turning, launching the car in front into the kitchen of the corner house where a woman is making dinner and the other car into a street pole just in front of the house. 

You're off duty just a couple houses down.  You rush over there to find the woman half under the car laying front side moaning, the kid who crashed into the house with a bloody face, the kid who crashed into the pole has no obvious signs of trauma.  While you're assessing everything you hear a child yelling for help under the collapsed ceiling of the house.  
(Sorry if this isn't well put together.  This happened to me before I was even an EMR only had life guarding experience) 

The scenario just keeps playing on repeat in my head. And just wanted to see what you all would have done in this situation.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2014)

Call for rescue, treat the patients outside of the structure, wait for the FD to extricate them so I don't have to worry about a house falling on my head.

Triage and transport.

I count 4 patients. Easily managed with 2, maybe 3 units depending on the patients. Stack 'em in staging. You've got time, no patients should be waiting for a unit to respond in this situation.

I had a deck collapse with multiple patients during a football party last year. Think it was 5 total?


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 6, 2014)

Also wanted to add to make sure to stand clear of the car(s). They are still on and have drivers in them that could (accidentally or otherwise) push the accelerator. If possible to do so safely, attempt to turn off the vehicles and take the keys out of the ignition. If not, stand clear of the cars and the house treating the ejected patients until FD comes to make the scene safe.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2014)

Add to what? I'm all about scene safety, my lady had to sit helplessly on the other side of the county and listen to my partner and I call emergency traffic 10-78 and fight for our lives with lots of mic clicks and yelling over both our main channels this summer. She was not happy with me.  With that said I am going to be proactive. Either turning off the car myself and placing it in park until the FD comes and kills the battery. One driver was "without visible traumatic injuries" lets just tell him to do it...hell you can probably have homeboy that hit the house do it as well. 

Depending on the location of momma I might consider an emergent extrication if I can get in and get her off the "X" so to speak. Would be one quick try then out if it wasn't an easy snatch and drag.


----------

